# Idea re tipping button



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

We are also customers, right?
I went to Uber.com and logged in with my customer ID, then at the bottom clicked on Help Center, and at the bottom of that clicked on Submit a Support Request.
And then I typed that I would like a tip button so I have the option to tip my driver from my account versus carrying cash. 

I've only been driving 3 weeks and I've had so many people ask about tipping through the app...we can steer them to write to Uber too. Maybe about 10% will. If Uber knows its feedback, it will know that one call or complaint equals many hundreds who had the same experience but wouldn't call.

It's worth a shot!!


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Well Uber will still know you are a driver, and they dont take feedback nice from their "partners".
I suggest you get a "Square" processor. It s free, and they only charge about 3% per transaction


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I have one! That's a great idea, I will just keep it on the phone so ppl can see it.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I have the Square logo with all accepted credit cards visible. 
I also created "Products" for a seamless tipping experience, with an image of $5, $10, $20, $50 bills. If they wanna give me more, the next screen allows them to give a tip on the tip then sign 
Between us the highest tip I got CC wise was $20


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@Rockwell, that's what I just did . FYI if they hit the button more than once, they can add increments. Say they want to tip $15, they can hit the $5 3x or the $10 and then the $5.
I didn't put a $1 on there, but we can do that by selecting the keypad, if they want to do $3 or something. Just get the VISA MC etc accepted at the office supply store, right?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

OMG, this is too hysterical not to post. Check out the reply I got...


Hi CityGirl,
Happy to explain. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip, as the driver receives the majority of the fare. When you get to your destination, you can simply hop out of the Uber and be on your way. Your card will be automatically charged the full fare for the trip and you'll have an email receipt sent to your inbox.
Please let me know if you have any questions.
Best,
Kyle
Uber Support


The funny part is ...the person who wanted to tip me but couldn't, was named KYLE. LMAO. I really wish they wouldn't disseminate this info this way. I clearly asked for the option of the tip button. I did not ask if tipping was necessary.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> OMG, this is too hysterical not to post. Check out the reply I got...
> 
> Hi CityGirl,
> Happy to explain. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip, as the driver receives the majority of the fare. When you get to your destination, you can simply hop out of the Uber and be on your way. Your card will be automatically charged the full fare for the trip and you'll have an email receipt sent to your inbox.
> ...


Typical canned response.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I call it a robot key word reply


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

It should be like this ....

Happy to explain. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip, as the driver most likely received $3.20 from the $5 fair. When you get to your destination, you can simply hop out of the Uber and be on your way. Your driver will hate his or her life slightly more and move on...


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't want UberX to take tips. I will take the cash tips. If UberX does it, I would have to claim it on my taxes.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want UberX to take tips. I will take the cash tips. If UberX does it, I would have to claim it on my taxes.


A taxed tip is better than no tip, for those who aren't carrying cash. Options are good. Think about it this way...when I signed up as a customer I put an automatic 20% tip on the app, not realizing it was for UberTaxi (whatever that is) only. Lots of people will do that if they have the option. In that case you would be tipped always. Which is way better than cash only a couple of times, even considering taxes.


----------



## jeffl (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't know why this is a problem or an issue. Uber was able to add a $5 donation for charity to the software-riders could automatically donate to No Kids Go Hungry--very admirable. How about no DRIVERS go hungry as well. 

ALL that is required is a software update that prompts the rider to "close" out the trip as the drivers do--the ratings would come faster AND they can be offered the following options: NO TIP, 10%, 15%, 20%, 25%. 

I'm apparently an idiot driving UBER X in a brand new Lexus Es300h that is always in pristine condition, providing water, magazines, and a 5 star experience. I EXPLAIN that there is no tip included. EVERY other service provided on the planet gets tipped by normal people. So, I drive 10 minutes to pick up a fare which turns out to be less than $10.00, then get zero tip. Uber can solve this issue, maintain a "cashless transaction", INCENTIVIZE and have HAPPY DRIVERS who want to provide a great experience, etc., simply by giving the customer the option to tip. Every cab in Vegas takes credit cards and PROMPTS you to tip whatever percentage you want. No one, from NYC to Vegas would EVER stiff a cabbie. 

So, I'm driving a high end vehicle, paying for commercial insurance providing the best experience I can (including the freaking Spotify music app) and getting $10 and UNDER fares without any consideration or appreciation for my service except a reduction in the fare rates. It can be fixed and would be to UBER's advantage (having motivated and non pissed off drivers) meaning happier customers.

I can't even get to UberBlack because my car isn't in that category---and until I finish all of my airport paperwork tomorrow, I don't even get pinged for airport runs. 

Finally---why not add an UberHybrid category for those riders who want to be "green" and make them available for a rate between UberX and UberBlack. I got an email saying I'm in the top 10% of drivers in my area (probably b.s.) but I can drive for 10 hours and not even make $200.00 gross....and certainly not even make $10 in tips.


This can be done well, intelligently and the riders and drivers can all be happier. I HATE that I'm getting fares because I'm cheaper than a taxi, when people ride in my brand new car, I bust my butt and don't get the same consideration as the Discount Cab driver or the waitress at Applebees who ALSO never gets STIFFED.

If we're going go to talk about tips incessantly and the lack thereof, and UBER wants 5 star experiences, MAKE IT WORTHWHILE to us all. 

OR I'm just a moron and need to drive Uber Black or SUV so I can get paid what I'm worth as a driver and service provider.....and so can we all. I admire the charitable contribution concept during the holidays---now Uber can take care of its drivers. We can be cheaper than taxis and make up for it in TIPS with nicer vehicles and better service and regular customers.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Hope it works out and they include tips, but I doubt much will change. Travis is a rich guy, and the rich don't tip if they can help it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> OMG, this is too hysterical not to post. Check out the reply I got...
> 
> Hi CityGirl,
> Happy to explain. Riding Uber means there's no need to tip, as the driver receives the majority of the fare. When you get to your destination, you can simply hop out of the Uber and be on your way. Your card will be automatically charged the full fare for the trip and you'll have an email receipt sent to your inbox.
> ...


People hesitate on their first ride. "What happens now?" The friend says, "Just get out." That exact scenario has happened several times. I guess that's where they're getting the language.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Lou W said:


> Hope it works out and they include tips, but I doubt much will change. Travis is a rich guy, and the rich don't tip if they can help it.


Why would someone who makes millions care about an extra dollar or two? It's not even worth their time or effort. The richer they are, the less likely they are to tip is my experience.

Sweet, young waitress: $10 tip -- and that one I actually did refuse because she had been having a very bad day (possibly catastrophically bad), and she ****ing would not take no for an answer! She absolutely would not leave without me taking her money.

Every person I pick up and drop off on beachfront (or close to beachfront) property -- whether they're on business or out on a date at an expensive restaurant with their wife/husband -- never tip. It has never happened, even when I load/unload luggage, wait for them, make stops, have water, offer chargers, allow unidentifiable drinks, etc.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeah, the tip is included. Then the rates get cut. Poof!! No tip for you.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why would someone who makes millions care about an extra dollar or two? It's not even worth their time or effort. The richer they are, the less likely they are to tip is my experience.





JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why would someone who makes millions care about an extra dollar or two? It's not even worth their time or effort. The richer they are, the less likely they are to tip is my experience.


My point exactly. The richer the cheaper. I've heard that Tiger Woods never lays down a tip, just to pick a random knucklehead. He's a flipping gazillionaire.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Entitlement.


----------



## HBAUDIUBER (Dec 15, 2014)

I just started driving Uber X, I have an Audi A4 black on black that is immaculate.
I could not get into Uber Black because it was full?
After a few days of driving, I have come to the conclusion that nobody tips. I have also come to the conclusion that customers are confused about tipping, and many think it is included.
As a service a gratuity OPTION should absolutely be within the rider application.
Gas, wear and tear, and automobile mileage depreciation adds up quickly!
When I provide riders a safe and awesome riding experience, I feel I deserve a gratuity, and it is demoralizing as a driver, when the option is not even there for the rider.
I am not even sure if it is a break even position at this point.
Uber's profit margin would not be affected by a gratuity option. This is one major flaw within their business model.
I have paid at least twice as much fares for terrible smelly cabs, and always leave a generous tip, especially during holidays!
I have written a letter to Uber Partner Support, and will post the reply.

Happy Holidays!



jeffl said:


> I don't know why this is a problem or an issue. Uber was able to add a $5 donation for charity to the software-riders could automatically donate to No Kids Go Hungry--very admirable. How about no DRIVERS go hungry as well.
> 
> ALL that is required is a software update that prompts the rider to "close" out the trip as the drivers do--the ratings would come faster AND they can be offered the following options: NO TIP, 10%, 15%, 20%, 25%.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

HBAUDIUBER

why not sign up for Plus? if your car is not too old that is, I am not sure what model years Plus requires.

I have been my usual smiling self, saying "happy holidays" and getting less tips than usual lately....


----------



## HBAUDIUBER (Dec 15, 2014)

My car is a 2010 Audi Avant black on black. Not sure what requirements are on Uber Plus?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

HBAUDIUBER said:


> it is demoralizing as a driver


Best way to put it!


----------



## bestpals (Aug 22, 2015)

Lou W said:


> Hope it works out and they include tips, but I doubt much will change. Travis is a rich guy, and the rich don't tip if they can help it.


99.9% of rich people feel it's beneath their dignity to tip. How can you tip when the smallest bill you have in your wallet is a $100 bill. Travis is just a worthless d*ck. I hope he gets his someday.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

bestpals said:


> 99.9% of rich people feel it's beneath their dignity to tip. How can you tip when the smallest bill you have in your wallet is a $100 bill. Travis is just a worthless d*ck. I hope he gets his someday.


Utter bullshit


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When you order a pizza online from papa johns it says tip your driver for excellent service or something like that... Just throws it out there..

The fact that Uber just straight up says , no need to tip is like ..wtf bro? This is murica what the f

Uber could have instead said , tipping not required but appreciated .. 

Bit they dont care about drivers..its all about the pax. 

They know people will do anything for a few bucks.


----------

